# Suki trying pineapple for the first time



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Need I say more...


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:

Her face says it all!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Was it fresh pineapple?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Her face says it all!


The drama, lol...


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Was it fresh pineapple?


yes, fresh not frozen.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:I'll have to try that with my two next time I get a pineapple!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It will be interesting to see how she does w/the acid? Very curious.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> It will be interesting to see how she does w/the acid? Very curious.


She is totally fine and will be. Pineapple is a very healthy treat for dogs. A little acid can't hurt them, unless they have the type of reflux that over-produces acid and then I could see a problem occur, that's never been an issue for us.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

sherry;41f81696 said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:I'll have to try that with my two next time I get a pineapple!


Seriously Sherry...my Ling could eat a whole pineapple if I let her...she loves it and it packed with vitamins!
You should let them try it


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Joanne, glad it isn't a problem---you deserve somthing to work right w/the pups!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Joanne, glad it isn't a problem---you deserve somthing to work right w/the pups!


Thank you. She's actually doing really well with her cough. It's only happening when she gets over excited today. Her episodes of non-stop coughing seem to be nearing an end, thankfully :chili:


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

:HistericalSmiley: She is so dang cute :wub: even when making a face! :HistericalSmiley:

:w00t: The Bromelain in the fresh pineapple should be so good for her! :w00t:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smrofl::smrofl:: yup thats exactly how I would feel smtease:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Aviannah's Mom said:


> :HistericalSmiley: She is so dang cute :wub: even when making a face! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> :w00t: The Bromelain in the fresh pineapple should be so good for her! :w00t:


Her face is priceless...every time I put the pineapple up to her mouth, it was like she was saying "YUK"


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Lol she's not impressed.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Her face does say it all.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------

